# The Third Batman Movie



## Reaver (Sep 20, 2012)

I saw the "last" installment of the Christian Bale Batman movies today. (Yeah, yeah, what can I say? I work a lot and I don't get out much.)  

I just wanted to say that I don't see what all the hype is about. It was okay. Not great. The chick who played Catwoman was meh. Too two-dimensional for my liking. Couldn't hold a candle to Michelle Pfeiffer. 

I was glad to see Val Kilmer's  the washed up actor's character get killed. What was the deal having him in that movie anyway? A mercy job by the producers? Is he a personal friend of Nolan? Also, it was a bit much to have him wearing his dress uniform. 

They did a good job with Bane (even if they didn't follow the Knightfall story 100%). Nice plot twist by having the chick be Ra's al Ghul's daughter. 

Having every cop in the city go into the sewer was idiotic and unrealistic for even a comic book movie. I mean, really? That's the best that the screenwriters could come up with?

The Batcycle and "Bat" helicopter thing were cool. 

But despite all the pros and cons that I just listed (which are, of course, *MY OPINION*), the absolute coolest thing in the entire movie is the fact that the *GOTHAM CITY ROGUES* are played by the greatest football team in the history of football, *THE PITTSBURGH STEELERS!
*
And in one of the best scenes of the movie, one of the greatest wide receivers of all time, Hines Ward, makes a phenomenal run for a TD:


----------



## gavintonks (Sep 20, 2012)

I agree I am very disappointed it was more like a add for the next one than any emotional depth of the other two. why they cannot sustain the movie emotion is beyond me the first ideas were so good the riddler with will smith etc and then this half hack I was so excited when I saw the bat plane even though the scene was cliched it was powerful but it did not live up to expectations


----------



## ArelEndan (Sep 20, 2012)

Dark Knight Rises was actually my favorite of Nolan's Batman films. Granted there were several plot holes (hilariously made fun of in HISHE's video). I liked the way it ended, with Alfred's dream coming true and Blake in the Batcave (but then, I'm a hopeless romantic).






From what I've been reading, it's not setting up for a fourth film. The studio will probably re-boot Batman for the Justice League film, but it doesn't look like Joseph Gordon Levit will return to play Batman, Robin, or Nightwing  I would have liked to see that.


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 21, 2012)

Reaver said:


> I was glad to see Val Kilmer's character get killed. What was the deal having him in that movie anyway? A mercy job by the producers? Is he a personal friend of Nolan? Also, it was a bit much to have him wearing his dress uniform.



...What? Val Kilmer wasn't in the movie. Are you talking about Matthew Modine?


----------



## Reaver (Sep 21, 2012)

Benjamin Clayborne said:


> ...What? Val Kilmer wasn't in the movie. Are you talking about Matthew Modine?



Same difference. I edited my previous post. How about "washed up actor"? It could've been another washed up actor and I still would've called him Val Kilmer. Maybe because he epitomizes washed up actors to me.


----------



## FireBird (Sep 21, 2012)

Trying to introduce four character arcs in this one movie sort of killed it. There was just way too much in so little time. There was no way it was going to be better than The Dark Knight, but still. It was a decent movie that took on more than it could handle. I did like the ending better than I thought I would though. 



> GOTHAM CITY ROGUES are played by the greatest football team in the history of football, THE PITTSBURGH STEELERS!



No, just no.


----------



## Reaver (Sep 21, 2012)

FireBird said:


> No, just no.



Which part are you saying no to? The Steelers did play the Gotham Rogues.

http://www.foxnews.com/sports/2011/08/07/pittsburgh-steelers-go-rogue-for-new-batman-film/


Or is that you you dispute the fact that the Steelers are the *ONLY* team in the NFL with how many Superbowl Championships? 
Oh yeah that's right: *SIX*. 

This fact alone makes them the greatest team in team in the history of football.

How many does your team have?


----------



## Benjamin Clayborne (Sep 22, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Which part are you saying no to? The Steelers did play the Gotham Rogues.
> 
> Pittsburgh Steelers Go 'Rogue' for New Batman Film | Fox News
> 
> ...



True, but there are seven teams with a higher Super Bowl winning _percentage_


----------



## ALB2012 (Oct 18, 2012)

I liked it. Although it did leave the ending open.


----------



## Endymion (Oct 22, 2012)

I loved it. Sure it wasn't as clever as the dark knight (which is amazing), but it still had something awesome in it.
I honestly (almost) cried at the end (and in the scene where he jumped)!
Great movie (though I do get why many people dislike it).


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Oct 22, 2012)

I hated this movie. It was entirely bereft of logic and most of it made no sense. I've seen cartoons more believable.


----------



## lawrence (Oct 23, 2012)

I was disappointed...so much hype and rave critic reviews, just shows that its all in the eye of the beholder. Silly movie, shallow, and why on earth did they give yet another acting job to Ann Hathaway, there are many great actresses out there that could do with a break and would have been so much more suitable to the role. Instead they wheel out flavour of the year, and to heck with all the others. Cheap, naff, dull. Her, and the whole movie. Decent bits for me were the Bane v Batman fight, and Alfred scenes. Not enough to make me wish I had not given them my cash though.


----------



## Mindfire (Oct 25, 2012)

I will buy the DVD. Nuff said. Nolan's Batman trilogy is near flawless. Let's hope Man of Steel is equally good.


----------



## Reaver (Oct 26, 2012)

Too many reboots going on these days. But it is what it is. 

Who's going to play Batman in the forthcoming Justice League movie? That's what I want to know.


----------



## Mindfire (Oct 27, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Too many reboots going on these days. But it is what it is.
> 
> Who's going to play Batman in the forthcoming Justice League movie? That's what I want to know.



Apparently some guy who's like 6'9". lol


----------



## Sheriff Woody (Oct 27, 2012)

Reaver said:


> Too many reboots going on these days. But it is what it is.



You have today's audience to blame for that. So few people will watch anything older than themselves, which is why we get remakes of already-good films like The Thing and Total Recall - remakes that don't even attempt to touch on the quality of their original counterparts.

It's just business. And it stinks, but like you said - it is what it is. 

Personally, I almost never go to the cinema anymore. It's not worth spending upwards of $20 on something that has a strong possibility of appealing to new-age sensibilities instead of story and artistic merit. I'd rather rent blu-rays from Netflix for free and enjoy them at home with a beer.


----------

